# Leistungsmessklemme 750-495



## Username2.1 (29 Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen PFC100 an dem hÃ¤ngt eine Leistungsmessklemme dran, die 750-495. Mit dem Funktionsblock FbAC_Compact_495 erhalte ich auch die entsprechenden Werte.
Mein Problem ist nun das die Klemme ca. alle 200ms einen Wert zurÃ¼ck gibt. Ich habe bei tCycleTime:= TIME#0S50MS (50ms) stehen gehabt. Wie kann ich nun veranlassen das die Messklemme Ã¶fters einen Wert zurÃ¼ck gibt oder kann die nicht schneller mehr arbeiten? Was ich mich auch noch frage ist fÃ¼r was der rSelectedScalingFactor gut ist, werde aus der Dokumentation nicht wirklich schlau daraus. Das Programm lÃ¤uft StandardmÃ¤ÃŸig mit 50ms durch. Somit sollte eigentlich bei jeden durchlauf ein neuer Wert zurÃ¼ck kommen von der Messklemme.
Wenn man das Programm zum ersten mal startet braucht es auch erst einmal paar Sekunden bis da mal ein Wert kommt.

Code:

PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
      fb_Compact1 : FbAC_Compact_495;
      _3_PHASE_POM_690VAC_1A_Compact: WagoAppPowerMeasurement.WagoTypesModule_75x_49x.I_Module_75x_495;
      rTotalActivePower : REAL;
END_VAR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
fb_Compact1(xEnable:= True,tCycleTime:= TIME#0S50MS, i_Port:=  _3_PHASE_POM_690VAC_1A, rTotalActivePower=>rTotalActivePower);



Viele Dank im voraus und viele Grueße, 
Username2.1


----------



## Tobsucht (30 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Username,

ich denke hier ist die Erwartungshaltung falsch.
Wenn Du dir das Abbild des Moduls anschaust, siehst Du, dass das Modul vier Werte parallel übertragen kann. Da der AC_Compact Baustein mehr Werte ausliest, benötigt der Baustein zwangsläufig mehrere Zyklen.
der ScalingFactor gibt an, wie Energiemesswerte skaliert werden müssen. Da der interne Wert im Modul den 32 Bit Wert im Abbild durchaus überschreiten kann.


Grüße


----------

